# Betta Tribute



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

If anybody's interested, I'm going to do a betta tribute. Basically, I will take all the photos you submit and I make it into a slideshow. When you submit a photo, please have the deceased betta's name and, of course, the picture. There are 15 slots and I will post the finished product here.


----------



## shawnee (Jan 23, 2013)

*ikool*

kool


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

So, do you want to submit a photo?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I do! I'm sorry but you will have to got to my albums and find Posiedon.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

I couldn't choose between these two


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Alright! I'll start on the tribute when I get home and get Pumpkin Cheesecake settled in. (Yes, I got another betta. :-D And yes, he will be adoptable soon.)


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

So did you get my pic?


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I have the pics, but I'm not able to start now as I'm at a community group.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

This is Red, he passed away after enduring things such as torn fins, then fin biting. He survived three rockslides in my tank. He survived Swim Bladder Dissorder, ny fault he was my first fish so he was doomed from the start! On top of it all, he survived me!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Slots:

*1.*bryanacute
*2.*eatmice2010
*3.*emeraldmaster


*Edit:*eatmice2010, what is the betta's name? I need that in order to do the tribute.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Its July


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

eatmice2010 said:


> Its July


I thought you still had July. :-?


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh no this is literally a memorial, i feel so stupid, Sorry,i will post my last betta i had his name was Pearl


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Haha eatmice. We ALL make mistakes like that.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

eatmice2010 said:


> Oh no this is literally a memorial, i feel so stupid, Sorry,i will post my last betta i had his name was Pearl


It's fine, no worries. Like bryana said, we all make mistakes like that.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Anybody? This tribute has 12 more spots just waiting....


----------

